# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  BOSSCO water pump in action...

## Tjendra

Kepada semua rekan2 sekalian, ini sharing lokasi dan kondisi aplikasi pompa air BOSSCO, yang selama ini sudah beredar.
File Photo-nya ndak banyak, tapi bilamana ada rekan2 yang "ternyata" kolam nya menggunakan pompa air BOSSCO, silakan boleh sharing disini.
Kalau udah disharing nanti kami akan minta alamatnya untuk kami kirimkan souvenir tanda ucapan terima kasih atas kepercayaan-nya dan semoga langgeng dan awet.

AYo silakan sharing...foto kolam dan pompa air BOSSCO - nya, kami tunggu terima kasih.



























Silakan berikan kontribusi anda kami tunggu. 

Terima kasih.

Salam,

Tjendra

BOSSCO water pump

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

> Om T, pompa kolam saya semua memakai bossco nih, ga dapat jatah silkworm gratis? Bukannya mau bagi2 ...haha


Thank you Om T, wkwkwkwkwk...yah telat sih, kemaren jatah2 bagi2 pakan sudah selesai pas untuk 3 peserta pertama saja yg kasih comment soal merk logo bossco yg baru itu...anyway thank you Om T, next time yah akan dibuatkan program apresiasi customer BOSSCO.
Thank you.
 :Becky:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Sudah Hadir Sudah Ready Pompa yang kita tunggu tunggu, yang dibuat atas rekomendasi para hobbies dan para suhu Koi's...
Inilah dia...FAS and JKH new Series...Improved and Engineer by Koi Hobbies 





Untuk informasi lebih lanjut silakan hubungi dealer kami.
Gading Koi - Om Glen... :Flame:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tontohartono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

> pak untuk jenis pompa ini debit airnya berapa?


Om G, JA200 debit max 70 ltr/menit...Rata-Rata 50-60 ltr/mnt....

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Pilih dan Beli lah product yang mempunyai Garansi Resmi, bukan hanya via importir, yang tidak jelas janji janji-nya...






Satu-satunya Cabang Resmi BOSSCO HUNGPUMP dari TAIWAN.



untuk informasi lebih lanjut silakan browsing di www.hungpump.com atau www.bosscopump.com
atau hubungi dealer dealer terdekat kami.

Terima kasih

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Sorry sebelumnya agak melenceng merk pompa nya nih yg mau di bicarakan.
Bagi yg sdh pernah pakai merk Lifetech, minta info nya bagaimana kekuatan nya.
Masalah nya sy baru beli Lifetech yg 75 watt, kapasitas flow 9000 L/jam (tertera di mesin 10000 L/jam), max high 2,9m.
Tapi gak kuat naik 1,3 m untuk air terjun??, jd air terjun cuma netes (blewer aja).
Kok bisa ngawur gitu yah?

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andhi132

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

